# Tricks of the trade



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

So you think the pro's get to photograph beautifull models uh?

Take a look at this movie
Or this one


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow...! 

Thanks Iggy....


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats impresive ! !


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeppo thats Not Bad! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Reminds me of the film Weird Science


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i wish i was good at using photoshop


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

its just detailing, for the face lol


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

I love to press no. 10 repeatedly on the second link.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

here you go fella's get practicing 

http://www.tipclique.com/tutorial/photoshop/digital-cosmetic-surgery/

It tells you how to do everything


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

bloody good


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Now that's interesting,

Bloo#y photoshop expert


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

i had an email a couple of years ago that had all the raulph lauren models in it with the befores and afters! amazing what a makeup artist can do! 
when i was 19 i went out with a balet dancer! (my god she was good!!! could hold her feet in her hands with both legs out stretched!!!!!!) who when applying for job would always take an inch or two of her measurements to make her sound more impressive! 5ft 10, size 10/12 and very flexible was impressive enough for me though! shame they always have to bend the truth though!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Great will have a better look at that @ home later.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Amazing.


----------

